# getting that stupid groundhog..HOW TO DO IT??



## crossmanmanman (Sep 9, 2006)

i have a barn and this stupid groundhog has been digging holes in the stalls and cathing my horses feet up in tose stupid holes. now how do i get him out from underneath the barn into the open so i can kill him. what do they like to eat so i can bait him. what tyme of day do they appear. thx and any other info would be great


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

they come out in the afternoon or in the morning when the grass is wet, you can use apples as bait just use them and make a small trail going to the back of the trap with the rest of the apple in the back, then just put it real close to the hole


----------



## Fordman900 (Jan 22, 2007)

whatcha wanna do is get a couple of hand grenades and pull the pin and drop it down their holes and then run like hell :beer:


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

you need some plastic explosives shaped like animalls, and put them in the holes


----------



## crossmanmanman (Sep 9, 2006)

im sure that would do the trick!! :wink:


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

don't forget to hide in a bush 30yds away with a 30-06


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

why would you want a 30 -06 you worked so hard at least get some fur for your trouble of course if you dont want any body left to clean up thats the way 2 go


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

just sit on top of your house with a 22-250 and when he pops his head up you pop it back down.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

go watch the move caddyshack


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

Ground hogs are easy to get. they are pretty curious. Just sit down pretty close to the last place where you seen the groundhog. look for other holes that he has. I usually just get a long stick and start banging on the hole and make it sound like im diggin in the hole. stop for a second give a whistle or two. then start pokin at the hole again. Almost everytime within 2 minutes that same groundhog will poke his head out of his other hole about 20 yards away. Easy kill.


----------

